# South Carolina Gold Hook Rig for Spanish Mackeral



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

I read Mr. Weeks terrific article on catching Spanish Mackeral but I am having trouble 
re-creating the rig used to catch Spanish...is there a picture that shows what it is supposed to look like for a frame of reference...and one other question...

When retrieving the line...do you bounce it off the bottom fast or let it sink back to the bottom each time...I am assuming you are not leaning over the rail of the pier using the underhanded retrieve...LOL...I want to get this right...


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

You can find information on it in the bible.


----------



## TME (May 12, 2011)

TimKan7719 said:


> You can find information on it in the bible.


???


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Go back to main page of Pier and Surf, scroll all way to bottom of page and there is a link called the bible. It has the spanish straw tree info you need.


----------



## TME (May 12, 2011)

Bocefus said:


> Go back to main page of Pier and Surf, scroll all way to bottom of page and there is a link called the bible. It has the spanish straw tree info you need.


Thanks!


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

I made and used one this week. I got a spanish and also snagged bunch of bunker. I got a lot of fresh bait with the rig. It is my new favorite rig!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i prefer going up and down

if i am to cast out, i will use a gotcha plug


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

I have found the picture of the gold hook rig with the straws...what I am trying to find is the gold hook rig with No. 4 treble hooks on a 30 lb test...I just need a picture where I can reference it


----------

